# beardie question



## scam7278 (Jun 19, 2006)

hi there does it matter if a beardie has a couple of toes missing on one foot?


----------



## cris (Jun 19, 2006)

yes it does give it to me :lol: 
but yeah, all it means is its missing a couple of toes on 1 foot. In the wild it might make a differance but in the wild its siblings wouldnt have the chance to chew it off. I wouldnt worrt about it if its in captivity.


----------



## Reptile_king (Jun 19, 2006)

exactly wat i was gonna say you read my mind cris


----------



## Lurk (Jun 19, 2006)

Well I have a Diamond that is blind and a Black headed that only has half a tongue and a Ridge tail with a spinal prob.They all do fine and very special.But as said further up the thread in the wild there survival rate would not be that great.


----------



## scam7278 (Jun 20, 2006)

thankyou for your help


----------



## Bigblackdog (Jun 20, 2006)

It'll do fine.
Better with you than in the wild if it's a 'special' animal.
One of my Blueys has a gammy front leg, so I'm glad I've got him, and he's not trying to get off the road in a hurry!


----------



## DC (Jun 20, 2006)

shouldnt worry it at all


----------



## junglecarpetsnake (Jun 20, 2006)

Toes are ok i had two with toes missing 
they did fine just have to watch and see witch one is 
eating them and seperate it from the rest.


----------



## scam7278 (Jun 20, 2006)

i have just found out the beardie i wanna buy has NO toes on one foot. is that still ok?


----------



## scam7278 (Jun 20, 2006)

bump


----------



## scam7278 (Jun 20, 2006)

bump


----------



## Reptile_king (Jun 20, 2006)

no toes i personally wouldnt


----------



## junglecarpetsnake (Jun 20, 2006)

Who are you getting it off if you dont mind me asking ?


----------



## scam7278 (Jun 20, 2006)

im getting it from a guy on another site


----------



## scam7278 (Jun 20, 2006)

bump


----------



## scam7278 (Jun 20, 2006)

bump


----------



## Mukesh (Jun 20, 2006)

> i have just found out the beardie i wanna buy has NO toes on one foot. is that still ok?


 that should be fine as long as it has healed and isnt fresh i wouldnt worry about it, it'll manage


----------

